# Ant+ USB DONGLE



## mwktar (8 Sep 2015)

Anyone flogging one for a few quid?


----------



## Tommy2 (9 Sep 2015)

I've been using an unbranded Chinese one that I got of eBay for about £6 when my Garmin one snapped, and its been working just as good as the Garmin one.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Sep 2015)

Ditto - ebay special from China. I use with Tacx Vortex Smart for Zwift and Veloreality, no problems at all.


----------



## mwktar (9 Sep 2015)

EXACTLY WHAT I WANT IT FOR - USE MY GARMIN WITH ZWIFT - CHEERS BOTH


----------



## Dmcd33 (9 Sep 2015)

I have always wanted one, but cant work out what it is I need exactly to use Zwift. I have the following;

1. Garmin tour
2. Tacx Blue motion turbo
3. Smart TV
4. Laptop

What is it that I need to get, to use my Tacx Bluemotion on Zwift?? 

I've looked into it but cant work it out and don't want to buy the wrong gear.

Cheers


----------



## jasonmccullum (9 Sep 2015)

you just need a turbo to ride. an ANT+ dongle for your laptop and a ANT+ source from your bike. (I use my cycle mio and HRM).


----------



## mwktar (10 Sep 2015)

Just so i'm def on th esame page too

I have a elite elastogel turbo, a garmin speed/cadence and a pc

once i have the ant+ im good to go right?


----------



## rockyraccoon (10 Sep 2015)

what is the dongle for? I


----------



## mwktar (10 Sep 2015)

Zwift is a PC based training simulator

I thin you can connect your garmin (or other ant+ devices) via the dongle to use your speed/cadence as an input


----------



## Tommy2 (11 Sep 2015)

Doesn't it just use the ant+ to pick up you speed/cadence sensor? I didn't think you needed a Garmin headunit as the pc and zwift software act in place of the headunit.

I may be wrong as I don't use swift but am interested in maybe trying it.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2015)

Tommy2 said:


> Doesn't it just use the ant+ to pick up you speed/cadence sensor? I didn't think you needed a Garmin headunit as the pc and zwift software act in place of the headunit.
> 
> I may be wrong as I don't use swift but am interested in maybe trying it.



It depends on a number of factors, but for the Zwift style apps the garmin device is not used just the various sensors. I use my Garmin 520 to control the resistance of my trainer, either manually, or automatically when following a course (route).


----------

